# Weather forecast lookin' Good



## skiNEwhere (Dec 6, 2012)

Weather forecast from where I live in Colorado (St.Mary's). But before you accuse me of rubbing it in, just know I'm 10,000 miles away from there 

But this is a sign winter is coming!

http://stmarysglacier.com/index.php?option=com_zweather&Itemid=66

 													 						 													Extended Weather Forecast





Last Update: 6:38am Dec 6, 2012
TodayTomorrowSaturdaySundayMondayTuesday

























Snow Showers Likely
Hi 34°F
Lo 16°F
Chance Snow
Hi 32°F
Lo 15°FSnow Likely
Hi 24°F
Lo 3°FChance Snow
Hi 11°F
Lo 2°FChance Snow
Hi 19°F
Lo 6°FSlight Chance Snow
Hi 18°F
Lo 7°F



 Weather data provided by the National Weather Service


----------



## hammer (Dec 11, 2012)

When will you be back?


----------



## tiger5236 (Dec 18, 2012)

awesome


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 23, 2012)

hammer said:


> When will you be back?



Beginning of February

You know the phrase be careful what you wish for? This week


TodayTomorrowTuesdayWednesdayThursdayFriday























Snow Likely
Hi 25°F
Lo 11°FSnow
Hi 23°F
Lo 6°FSnow Likely
Hi 13°F
Lo -1°FChance Snow
Hi 22°F
Lo 8°FChance Snow
Hi 19°F
Lo 5°FChance Snow
Hi 15°F
Lo 4°F

 
I'm gonna have to shovel like 10 feet of snow when I get home


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 24, 2012)

NOAA -Wed - Thurs (12/26-27)

WITH A LARGE AREA OF THE CWFA (County Warning and Forecast Area)FORECAST TO SEE GREATER THAN 10 INCHES OF SNOW...INCLUDING MOST IF NOT ALL OF THE I93 AND I89 CORRIDORS AND SOME OF THE I95 CORRIDOR..


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ Snow coming for all of our hills:razz:


----------

